# This Eagle is better than normal



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a lady call me from a card she saved from our first Polish event 3 years ago. She needed a Polish gift. So I had this piece of 5/4 x 12 x 16 oak just sitting there waiting for something to be carved on it - so I upgraded her from the 3/4" baltic birch I normally use. I mean, 3 years deserved something a little xtra.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

NICE...! The grain really makes it pop...!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

impressive...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really nice outcome Mike , I mean John


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is really nice. 

And what if you added some depth to this and turned it into a shallow box as a wall mounted gun safe. Magnets or some kind of magnetic lock for easy access. Carve the inset for the pistol and a magazine or two. Charge a lot. A simple, hidden lock for wall munted gun "safes" might be easy to sell. Hang it high, out of reach for little ones. Use a nail to latcnh the thing and glue a couple of magnets to the end of a short rod, and hide the rod across the bottom. The magnets lift the nail, unlatching the door. Oh oh, there I go again.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice work! What font did you use for the lettering?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Cncest...

welcome to the forums N/A...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cncest said:


> Nice work! What font did you use for the lettering?


It's Old English with my own version. I just cleaned it up by deleting all the connecting lines and added a little thickness in the W to look better.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow John that is beautiful.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good John. It is always a surprise when people say I got your card several years ago ..... That's how I ended up doing files for the birdhouse guy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Really nice outcome Mike , I mean John


This was all John!!! He done real gooood.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Well done, John - as always.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

That is just a beautiful piece. Portfolio worthy!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Computers are amazing, aren't they? Awesome Design, John!


----------



## Leo Yan (May 18, 2020)

Fantastic Work! Well done!


----------

